# What to do when Imodium begins to lose its potency



## Cporosus1 (Jan 23, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I've noticed lately that the Imodium has begun to lose some of its potency. Before I only needed to take 2mg per day and I would only have one bowel movement, now I need 6-8mg. I will still usually only have 1 bowel movement, but occasionally I will have 2. Without the Imodium I usually have 3-5 bowel movements per day. I asked my gastro doctor if he could provide me with Lomotil so I can alternate to that when the Imodium begins to lose its potency and then return to the Imodium when I begin getting used to the Lomotil. However, he says my IBS case is not severe enough to warrant Lomotil and he is refusing to prescribe it (my 3-5 bowel movements are rarely water or super loose....usually number 5 on the Bristol chart).

What should I do? It is not possible for me to stop the Imodium because the constant pooping makes me unable to function at my job (my job involves being on a boat all day). Are there any other over the counter anti-motility agents? I know my problem is motility related because Imodium is the only thing that has actually helped. None of the anti-spasmodics have worked and Pepto does nothing since I do not have pain.


----------



## dekkalife (Aug 21, 2015)

In my experience, Imodium doesn't lose it's effectiveness over time. However IBS does wax and wane, responding to different triggers. I've always found that if I think Imodium isn't working, when I go back to a very bland diet, it's back to full effect.

Also, I've always found Imodium to be FAR superior to Lomotil, Viberzi, and essentially every other anti-diarrheal drug on the market.

If your doctor isn't open to exploring options, I would look for another doctor. In the meantime, I'd go on a very bland diet (white rice, chicken, fish, oatmeal etc) and see if that gives you some relief. I know this doesn't directly answer your question, but if Imodium isn't cutting it, I think there's something else going on.


----------



## Macaroni (Jul 7, 2002)

As Dekkalife said:

"If your doctor isn't open to exploring options, I would look for another doctor."

Absolutely, positively correct. When I was a child, my father (an MD) warned me of this doctor syndrome where they think they know everything, but they really don't. God bless my Dad; that advice has help me throughout my life especially in the world of IBS (I'm now 64...he is 94. no longer practicing, of course). CHANGE DOCTORS! Like everyone on this board, I have tried many things (all the way up to opium, which didn't work...I have a very understanding primary care doctor). Together, we've currently found a "cocktail" that seems to work. And it involves Lomotil. When Motofen was taken off of the market, I scrambled to find a replacement. Immodium worked for awhile, but then didn't. But (hold on to your seats), I now take 15 lomotil a day. Been doing that for 8 years now. No side effects and my bowels are pretty much under control and normal (with a small .25mg touch of Valium per day to calm my anxiety). Many Doctors are arrogant narcissists (seriously). But I know that when/if my current "cocktail" stops working, my primary care doctor will explore with me other ways of getting my life back. I give him full credit (and my Dad) for being able to hold a very stressful job in advertising for over 30 years, raising a family and going on many wonderful vacations. Never could have done that if I hadn't found ways to control my bowels. And believe me, I've tried all the meds, and relaxation therapy, and diet, and supplements (like calcium) - we all have to find our own solutions as we are all different. That's another reason I like Dekkalife's answer: it included the work "exploring." It's a lifetime of exploring. Thank you, Dad!


----------



## MrAndy (Apr 22, 2017)

I think poster before was spot on, I started taking immodium 3 months back I was avoiding it trying to naturally recover but after a setback I just went in 1mg a day which is half a pill. Was a life saver I actually started feeling normal again, except for the gas, but life was back. I had a few times where I needed more but thats when my ibs was probably acting up and I would probably have been much worse without it.

You may be having ibs ebs, but Imodium is an opiod for the stomach and if it works like any other opiod you become accustomed to it. Maybe trying to go off of it for a month and try again, if you have another drug you can use like pepto you can alternate the two month by month to make sure you dont develop a tolerance? Just my non doctor opinion


----------



## Joy1951 (Oct 25, 2017)

I appear to have developed IBS-D, and it has become important to be very aware of where each and every bathroom in my travels can be. Had one very embarrassing episode, while I was walking along a very public sea wall. Lucky for me, I was able to hop into the ocean and wash off. A horrifying experience.

At any rate I have seen the doctor and have been prescribed Entocort, a Colitis medication (which I have not started to take yet). I have just taken a SIBO test, but do not have the results back yet.

I have been self medicating with Imodium, but have been trying to just use it when I want to leave the house. I am very concerned that I could become used to Imodium, and it would not work anymore.

Does anyone have experience with Imodium, does it lose its ability to help after awhile?


----------



## mellosphere (Sep 22, 2015)

There are a lot of threads about this if you search the forum but the short story is that some people feel like it does and some dont. Only way for you to know is to try it. Dont use it more than you have to, but it is an important tool for us IBS-ders to control our diarrhea.


----------



## MacDanMc (May 11, 2021)

As a result, did you figure out this issue?


----------



## xxsunnyday20 (11 mo ago)

Cporosus1 said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I've noticed lately that the Imodium has begun to lose some of its potency. Before I only needed to take 2mg per day and I would only have one bowel movement, now I need 6-8mg. I will still usually only have 1 bowel movement, but occasionally I will have 2. Without the Imodium I usually have 3-5 bowel movements per day. I asked my gastro doctor if he could provide me with Lomotil so I can alternate to that when the Imodium begins to lose its potency and then return to the Imodium when I begin getting used to the Lomotil. However, he says my IBS case is not severe enough to warrant Lomotil and he is refusing to prescribe it (my 3-5 bowel movements are rarely water or super loose....usually number 5 on the Bristol chart).
> 
> What should I do? It is not possible for me to stop the Imodium because the constant pooping makes me unable to function at my job (my job involves being on a boat all day). Are there any other over the counter anti-motility agents? I know my problem is motility related because Imodium is the only thing that has actually helped. None of the anti-spasmodics have worked and Pepto does nothing since I do not have pain.



ImmodI'm is considered an opiate grouping of drug and it can cause lazy bowel as well as raise liver enzymes if overused. I'd say ditch it, do a liquid support woth no extra grains or harsh textured foods for a while so bland. If that helps, you'll be clear in time. Zoup for me was a bone broth tonic I swear by. No BS. Also, prune juice is tricky and most laxative use can vary but immodium is tricky. I took bentyl back wgen and it obstructed me I believe since I already had post operative illustrations from gallbladder removal. See onto ibs d soothing items or something in the holistic category. Some sopping agents include rice and even sweet potato and butternut squash soup. Good luck! Watch that fat and fiber! Honey heals gastritis but fructose isn't for everyone!


----------



## Silviegee (Jan 12, 2021)

I have never taken Imodium.
On many mornings I'm no 5 on the Bristol chart too. There are days when I'm completely normal (randomly and can't explain why!)
But if I'm having a nasty flare-up, I immediately go on white toast/white rice, hard boiled eggs or plain steamed white fish, NO seasonings except some sea salt, absolutely NO fruit and the only veg being about six green beans and about four tiny lettuce leaves. On its own that will definitely help me the next day and firm things up a bit, and stop me having to go every hour.

But I also found that some herbal remedies definitely help. I take TORMENTIL herbal tincture, 10-16 drops three times a day, and some strong blackberry leaf tea. Where I live there are masses of blackberry plants and I wild-gather the leaves.
Tormentil is a generally safe herb and good for the gut and not toxic for the liver etc. as far as my research on it has come up with anyway.

Blackberry leaves....ditto.
They are astringent herbs which help with loose stool or diarrhea.

In combination with a really low fiber food intake, I can usually balance out my gut. I just have to be a bit observant about it swinging too far the other way. If it does, I eat a few pieces of peeled apple, and some peeled chickpea stew with a few veggies for dinner, and it will balance back again so long as I'm careful and listen to my body.

I much rather trust herbs than drugs any day.

But there seems to be a random nature to IBS, that isn't always 100% controllable, I know. Even so, the above help me manage things better and more naturally.


----------



## xxsunnyday20 (11 mo ago)

What about something that also combats nausea or seeing if bacteria are at work? Was the ibs from a young age or later? The fact you are on a boat all day can possibly be due to the repetitive motion over time. Kind of like vertigo. I'd see if it is more psychosomatic and maybe the route to your ibs is gut brain indefinitely so knowing when to catch the spells, teas or even going for something that will balance flora over time. Blackberry is not a danger but you might better try to work with a healthier carb soluable like butternut or even yogurt that is easing for the stomach. I don't know if any intolerance is involved but I'd see about other ideas instead of sticking to immodium. It can raise liver enzymes and is an indirect opiate class drug. It should only be used for cases when you are sick wkth a fever or virus where you have post related near - end episodes that make you unable to function. It should not be used indefinitely for ibs. Bentl is a bit obstructive but a ten dose might be ok. It isn't addictive but still might do well at night. It will make some people sleepy by the way. But if any, heat packs before bed and the light or teas to look into that aren't thyroid or liver damaging should be ok. Be careful of motions in the water; maybe it is connected if it is not from other times before? Good luck! Over time, the idea with bland can only work so well before you have to.go. I had my gallbladder removed and ins c after swapping to cholestyramine due to it being a bile sequestrant. But to the rise of questran, be careful if you choose this path. It can change your whole make up for better or worse. Still, no er visits or palpation episodes but a little plugged has me back to the gym. Bentyl did obstruct so nuts and grains or seeds do the same with the C part on occasion. I'mdealing with hashimoto'sas a plus from my old hyperthyroidism. The gym can also bloat or de- bloat so be careful. Some motion like tai chi might be an option, even on a boat. Hope you find a way back to dry land, soon! *


----------

